# S7 <-> Modbus



## mst (14 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

muss für ein aktuelles Projekt eine Kommunikation per Modbus zu einem „Daikin Kaltwassersatz“ aufbauen.

Die Maschinen unterstützt Modbus RTU. – Nach Suche im Internet bin ich auf
Anybus http://www.anybus.de/products/abc_profibus.shtml gestoßen.

Habe eine 315-2DP und würden den Anybus  Konverter als Profibus Slave und Modbus Master Betreiben. – Konfiguration des Konverters soll ja nach Hersteller sehr einfach sein.

Was haltet ihr davon? Angesichts das ich mit Modbus absolut noch nichts am Hut habe?

Wie erschwert wird es für mich wenn ich im Modbus mehrere Slaves habe?


----------



## Kieler (14 September 2008)

Wir haben es schon mit verschiedenen Typen realisiert. Es immer etwas gebastel, aber am Ende geht es.


Kieler


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 September 2008)

Hallo mst,

den Anybus-Communicator habe ich recht gut in Erinnerung. Es ist eigentlich kein Problem, das Gerät zu konfigurieren. Man muß nur wissen wie man auf die Daten der Teilnehmer zugreifen muß. Das ist geräteabhängig und es gibt hierfür verschiedene Modbus-Funktionen. Etwas Kopfschmerzen machte die hexadezimale Eingabe der Adressen. Hierfür eventuell vorher eine Tabelle in Excel anlegen, das erleichtert den Überblick und die Kontrolle. Mehrere Slaves sollten kein Problem sein, ich hatte allerdings nur einen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## chrisgoossens (14 September 2008)

*Modbus test programm*

Hallo,

Hier ein kleines programm das von ihrem PC ein Modbus Master macht !!
Ideal zum testen wenn du zum beispiel nicht sicher bist welche parameter ein zu stellen. Du brauchst allein ein PC mit eine serielle schnittstelle....
Bei Schneider Electric hat mann auch ein DP/Modbus convertor mit dem
es sicher funktioniert.... (Ref LUFP7)  www.telemecanique.com

Mfg

Chris


----------



## mst (14 September 2008)

OK Leute,

werde mich mal um den Aufbau und der Art und Weiße wie die Daten gelesen bzw. geschrieben werden sollen kümmern. - hab das erst jetzt bekommen.


----------



## Approx (3 Januar 2011)

Hallo mst,
Dein Thread ist ja nun ein paar Tage alt. Was kannst Du über die Anybus-Geschichte berichten? Ich habe in sehr naher Zukunft auch ein Projekt am laufen, wo ich einen Modbus-RTU Slave über Profibus an eine S7-400 hängen muss. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit anybus? Welches Gerät hast Du verwendet?

Vielen Dank,
Approx


----------



## paula23 (3 Januar 2011)

Probier es mal mit einem Deutschmann Gateway.
Einfach zu parametrieren, macht Modbus Master oder Slave.

Servus.


----------



## Approx (3 Januar 2011)

paula23 schrieb:


> Probier es mal mit einem Deutschmann Gateway.
> Einfach zu parametrieren, macht Modbus Master oder Slave.


Hallo Paula. 
Erstmal vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich bin schon nen Weilchen dabei und wurschtel mich durch diverse Hersteller solcher Konverter-Lösungen. (u.A. Deutschmann, Wachendorff und Anybus)
Kannst Du mir bitte einen Link zum entsprechenden Gerät nennen? Ich gebe zu, daß ich mit Modbus noch gar keine Erfahrungen habe. Mir liegt nur eine Schnittstellenbeschreibung des zukünftig verwendeten Modbus-Gerätes vor (ist ein Jumo Wtrans-Empfänger für drahtlos-Temperaturmessungen) Die Anzahl der auf den vielen Homepages vorgestellten Geräte verwirren mich etwas...

Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß Approx


----------



## paula23 (3 Januar 2011)

Schau mal hier,

http://deutschmann.de/de/produkte/feldbus_iep/protokollkonverter/unigate_cl/unigate_cl_-_rs.html

habe ich selber schon eingesetzt, wenn du Ihn als Profibus anhängst, ist die Modbus Config ganz einfach. Der kann auch RS232 oder 485, Master, Slave.
Für Modbus TCP gibt es auch ein Gateway.


----------



## paula23 (3 Januar 2011)

Ja das mit dem Jumo sollte mit dem Deutschmann kein Problem sein. Du kannst aber auch einen Siemens CP nutzen (341) ist aber wessendlich teuerer.


----------



## Approx (4 Januar 2011)

paula23 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch einen Siemens CP nutzen (341) ist aber wessendlich teuerer.


Der Modbus-Treiber für serielle CPs fällt leider wegen (1.) der Kabellängen und (2.)der Anzahl der Jumo-Geräte =6 Stk. flach. 
Hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht - vor allem, weil zwei serielle 441-2 CP'S im Zentralrack stecken. Wäre auch *ein* Port frei gewesen. 
Immer spannend, etwas Neues vor die Karre geworfen zu bekommen!
Gruß Approx


----------



## Paule (4 Januar 2011)

Also mit dem Anybus Protokollkonverter von HMS sollte das klappen:
AB7000-C


----------



## paula23 (4 Januar 2011)

Ich glaube du hast es noch nicht ganz verstanden mit den phyikalischen gegebenheiten. ein cp 341 und 485 anschluß kann xxx slaves abfragen, außerdem unterstützt rs485 bis 1500m und wenn das nicht reicht dann einen repeater setzen.


----------



## Approx (4 Januar 2011)

Ok ok.
Hat sich trotzdem mit unserem CP*4*41 erledigt, weil: 

DP ist schon per LWL in der Nähe der Empfänger vorhanden (der Punkt schlägt alles!)
Zieh mal im Stahlwerk (Heißbereich) ein serielles Kabel, das kostet was,
es werden wohl zwei redundante Modbus-Netze, die bekomme ich dann wirklich nicht in einen freien CP-Port eingelesen.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2011)

Hatte schon mit Anybus und mit Deutschmann zu tun. Der Anybus hatte einfach nur funktioniert, mit dem Deutschmann hatte ich erst einiges an Streß (Firmwareupdate, ein Gerät versagte den Dienst...).


----------



## mst (6 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe am Ende dieses Gerät eingesetzt:
http://www.anybus.de/products/abc_profibus.shtml

Hatte das erste mal mit Modbus zu tun, mit etwas Hilfe vom Support hat das recht gut Funktioniert, es gibt aber ein paar einschränkungen bezüglich der Datenmenge, usw.

Du kannst einfach mit einem Techniker von Anybus telefonieren, wenn du weist was und wie du realisieren musst. - Der Support war bei mir recht gut.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (21 März 2013)

Mölchte nun auch ein Daikin Gerät mit Modbus an eine S7 anbinden.
Hast du auch den hier benötigt http://www.anybus.de/products/abc_mbus.shtml.
Was haben die Teile gekostet?

Gruß NSN


----------

